# Hymer Cab Concertina Blinds Parts



## woodhus (May 1, 2005)

I have a 2008 Hymer B508 with two concertina type blinds that draw together internally across the cab windscreen. The central catch that holds the two blinds together when drawn has broken. Does anyone have any idea where I might be able to buy a replacement? Thank you in anticipation.


----------



## dpsuk999 (Mar 25, 2012)

Try Oleary Motorhomes

www.olearymotorhomes.co.uk


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Find the makers details on the blinds Seitz??? 

Then do a Google search. 

Probably find you will have to buy the whole blind though  

Glue a couple of magnets to either side????


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Clothes peg?


----------



## enfieldrover (Dec 10, 2011)

I have the same problem - did you manage to find a replacement or fix for your concertina blind catch?

regards
Graham


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Our Hymer Exsis have magnet clips to clip the two pieces together.
These should be easy to find, maybe even B & Q


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Strips of fridge magnet material are easy to source.


----------



## pomme1 (May 19, 2005)

If the blinds are Seitz (Dometic), then the main parts suppier in the UK will be Leisure Shop Direct. I don't have contact details to hand, but google will find them.


----------



## enfieldrover (Dec 10, 2011)

Many thanks for the very prompt responses - I have tried the strip magnet approach but there are two vertical tongs and corresponding grooves on the surfaces that meet - this does not leave enough room for a strip magnet. I love the idea of the B&Q magnetic door catches - I like simple cheap solutions!
I will also check out Seitz

Many thanks

Graham


----------



## chermic (Feb 15, 2013)

Try givin Leisure Spares Ltd a call on

01423 320009
[email protected]

I managed to get some spares for my window from them and they are a very nice company to deal with. If they do not stock it or cannot get it, they will suggest someone else.

Good Luck, let us know if you find one and where from.


----------

